# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  MyFirefox - Portable версия на основе Firefox 3.6

## drongo

Ввиду того, что файрфокс в базовой комплектации мало пригоден для повседневной комфортной и безопасной работы, а также ввиду того, что люди меня просят выложить ту версию, которой пользуюсь я, вот решил поделиться.
Многие вещи мне понравились в сборке ufirefoх,- поэтому её взял за основу.( хотя много опций не хватало или наоборот  что-то показалось лишним )




Особенности сборки:
версия англоязычная, портабельная (можно работать с флешки)меню компактное, справа вверху иконки используемых менеджеров.адресная строка  похожа на двойку,алгоритм авто-заполнения уже посещённых сайтов тоже.избранное и записная книжка  на правой стороне, по моему удобней.скрипты и куки запрещены глобально, реферрер подделываеться. Некоторые разрешены, можно стереть и их.для одновременного открытия нескольких сайтов(котырые посещаете ежедневно) поможет дополнение с изображением чашки кофе.для оптимизации скорости интернета Fasterfox Liteмененджер закачек и фтппросмотр кэшаперемещение между табами при нажатии на  кнопки"Ctrl" и  "Tab"не забудьте поставить пароль на Менеджер паролей (ключ, на подобие жезла Оперы)Тогда можно будет заходить на сохранённые сайты одним кликом по ключику(конечно нужно будет пароль ввести 1 раз за сессию)IP и другие сведения о посещаемом сайтемега рейтинг  и проверка сайтов включающих в себя WOT и другие...временные файлы, куки ит.д. стираются после закрытия браузерадвойным кликом по  табу, который хотите оставить, закрываются все остальные открытые табы(для удобства закрытия множества  табов)отключение запрета клика правой кнопки на некоторых сайтахвозможность копирования в буфер  всех линков на веб-странице или только выбранныхутилита  для снимка экрана или выбранного участка с редактированием/сохранением на бесплатном хостинге или локальном компьютереи многое другое


Вот полная коллекция дополнений:


```
Enabled Extensions: [41]
- Adblock Plus 1.1.3 - Ads were yesterday!
- Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper 1.0.6 - Helps you create element hiding rules for Adblock Plus to fight the text ads.
- BetterPrivacy 1.45 - "Super-Cookie Safeguard"
- CacheViewer 0.6.3 - Allows searching and sorting cache files
- Classic Compact Options 1.2.1 - This adds the "Classic Compact Options" menu item to the "tools" menu, which allows one to change the appearance of the theme Classic Compact.  Options include: using keyhole arrows; turning off gradient backgrounds; turning off rounded borders; and turning on chiseled toolbar dividers. Requires the theme Classic Compact v3.0.7 or higher be installed.
- CookieSafe 3.0.5 - Control cookie permissions.
- Copy Links 0.1.6 - Copy multiple URLs in anchors to clipboard.
- DictionarySearch 3.6.1 - Looks up selected word in an online dictionary
- Domain Details 2.6 - Displays Server Type, Headers, IP Address, Location Flag, and links to Whois Reports
- Download Statusbar 0.9.6.5 - View and manage downloads from a tidy statusbar
- DownThemAll! 1.1.8 - The mass downloader for Firefox.
- Dr.Web anti-virus link checker 1.0.21 - Scan link target with Dr.Web anti-virus
- ErrorZilla Mod 0.39a - Implements a useful error page when a website cannot be reached.
- Fasterfox Lite 3.8.2Lite - Performance and network tweaks for Firefox, without the Enhanced Prefetching.
- FireFTP 1.0.7 - FTP Client for Mozilla Firefox.
- FormFox 1.6.3 - Pops up form action when submit button is about to be clicked.
- FoxTab 1.3 - 3D tab management - your top sites, tab flipping and recently closed tabs.
- JavaScript Deobfuscator 1.5.5 - Shows you what JavaScript code gets to run on webpages
- LinkExtend 1.0.7 - The Ultimate Browsing Tool!
- Locationbar&#178; 1.0.4 - Formats and linkifies addresses in your Location bar.
- LongURL Mobile Expander 2.0.0 - Expand shortened URLs wherever you go by harnessing the power of LongURL.org.
- MinimizeToTray revived (MinTrayR) 0.5.3 - Minimizes windows into the system tray
- Morning Coffee 1.33 - Keeps track of daily routine websites and opens them in tabs.
- MR Tech Toolkit 6.0.4 - MR Tech Toolkit power tools for all users. (en-US)
- NoRedirect 1.2.4 - Lets the user take control of HTTP redirects; can be used to interdict an ISP's DNS search redirection hijacks, screen "shortened" URLs (e.g., TinyURL), stop the annoying redirection of "smart" error pages, etc.
- NoScript 1.9.9.39 - Extra protection for your Firefox: NoScript allows JavaScript, Java (and other plugins) only for trusted domains of your choice (e.g. your home-banking web site). This whitelist based pre-emptive blocking approach  prevents exploitation of security vulnerabilities (known and even unknown!) with no loss of functionality… Experts will agree: Firefox is really safer with NoScript :-)
- Old Location Bar 2.1.2 - Makes Firefox 3's new Location Bar look and act more like Firefox 2's.
- OptimizeGoogle 0.77 - Enhance Google search results and remove ads and spam
- Organize Status Bar 0.6.4 - Organize your status bar icons.
- pict.com Uploader 1.2.5 - Upload pictures to pict.com
- qtl 13.8 - Language Translation
- RefControl 0.8.13 - Control what gets sent as the HTTP Referer on a per-site basis.
- RightBar 0.5 - Moves sidebar to the right side of the browser.
- RightToClick 2.5 - Allows right clicks and highlighting where forbidden by javascript
- Russian spellchecking dictionary 0.4.3
- ScrapBook Plus 1.7.16.28 - Helps you to save Web pages and organize the collection. This is a modification of Gomita's extension ScrapBook.
- Secure Login 0.9.3 - A login extension similar to Opera's Wand login
- Tab Mix Plus 0.3.8.2 - Tab browsing with an added boost.
- TinEye Reverse Image Search 0.7.1 - Adds TinEye search context menu item for images.
- User Agent Switcher 0.7.2 - Adds a menu and a toolbar button to switch the user agent of the browser.
- View Dependencies 0.3.3.0 - Adds a tab listing dependencies and their sizes in the Page Info window.

Disabled Extensions: [3]
- Capture Fox 0.7.0
- Java Quick Starter 1.0
- Password Exporter 1.2 - Export and import your saved passwords.

Total Extensions: 44

Installed Themes: [3]
- Noia 2.0 (eXtreme) 3.73 - Fully skinned based on Noia icon set.
- Operetta 0.9.20100121 - Opera 10 Skin for Firefox 3.6
- null
```

Скачать с Rapidshare
*Архив просто распаковать в новую папку на диске или флешке, запускать firefoxportable.ехе  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pixel

при 2-3 открытых вкладках примерно 70 мб  :Smiley: 
будем пробовать  :Wink:

----------


## tempnet

При первом запуске жуткие тормоза, просто виснет и все и при этом еще сразу полезла куда-то за обновлениями, 

Раза с пятого удалось запустить, отключил обновление.
Зашел на вирусинфо.
При одной открытой вкладке есть 50 % ЦП и примерно 60 мб памяти.
Страницы открывает довольно быстро.

Опера 60 мб не ест и при 30 открытых вкладках.

----------


## drongo

*tempnet*, У меня не тормозит и не зависает, хоть комп старенький уже. 
Оперу не получилось настроить как хочу, имею ввиду функционал.Если у вас получиться настроить абсолютно весь функционал этой сборки в Опере, обязательно попробую  :Smiley:

----------


## tempnet

> *tempnet*, У меня не тормозит и не зависает, хоть комп старенький уже.



Запускаю ФФ 2-3 минуты кушает 50 % ресурсов ЦП (проц 2 ядра), потом вылазит сообщение (во вложении) и только после этого можно что-то делать.
При закрытии аналогично - окна нет, а в диспетчере задач висит 2-3 минуты и тоже жрет 50 % ЦП.




> Оперу не получилось настроить как хочу, имею ввиду функционал.Если у вас получиться настроить абсолютно весь функционал этой сборки в Опере, обязательно попробую


А меня все устраивает в Опере, чего там нет что есть в ФФ.
Самое нужное - adblockplus, в опере легко заменяется проксомитроном.

----------


## drongo

*tempnet*, Поставить  в этом окошке галку и нажать ок.Думаю, это исправит проблему.
Если нет, удалить плагин Better privacy.

Мне так сам adblockplus  не очень удобен, я его использую потому что есть Element Hiding Helper(Визуально помогает выбрать объект для блокировки.)
А так, конечно, проксиметрон может заменить обычный  adblockplus, правда настраивать дольше. K тому же- это ещё одна программа.
Весь требуемый мне функционал уже в сборке myFirefox. Этого и не хватает мне в Опере.
Например, возьмём функционал NoScript...

----------


## tempnet

> *tempnet*, Поставить  в этом окошке галку и нажать ок.Думаю, это исправит проблему.
> Если нет, удалить плагин Better privacy.


отключил Better privacy - стало получше.
Спасибо, буду иногда использовать :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

drongo- у вас случаем нет желания  вашу сборку сделать RU ?

----------


## drongo

> drongo- у вас случаем нет желания  вашу сборку сделать RU ?


Нет.Термины на английском более понятны чем на русском. Иной раз думаешь, а что автор имел ввиду. К тому же, не все расширения имеют русский интерфейс, получится каша.
Можно попробовать расширение https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 , опять же что-то переведётся, а что-то нет.

----------


## rdog

> Нет.Термины на английском более понятны чем на русском. Иной раз думаешь, а что автор имел ввиду. К тому же, не все расширения имеют русский интерфейс, получится каша.
> Можно попробовать расширение https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1333 , опять же что-то переведётся, а что-то нет.


жаль (

----------


## Shein

2 Drongo:
Сегодня обновился браузер до версии 3.5.2.
Портабл сборка до версии 3.5.1 обновилась без проблем, и расширения некоторые обновил. А теперь не могу обновить до последней версии -пишет, что обновлений нет. В "стационарной" Файрфокс тоже не хотело находить обнову с 3.5.1 до 3.5.2. Пришлось вручную качать файл и ставить поверх. С портативной так не выйдет.
2. Расширения тоже не качаются - пишет об ошибке. 
[IMG][/IMG]Страницы открываются без проблем, выход в нет через прокси настроен точно, как надо, а файрвол разрешает доступ браузеру и апдейт-компоненту. В чем дело, не пойму.
Хорошая сборка, мне понравилась. Но те же Но-скрипт и Адблок вручную качал и ставил.
Можете пересобрать с обновленным браузером и расширениями?

----------


## drongo

*Shein*, про 3.5.2  ещё нет на официальной странице.Возможно будет позже, тогда и появиться возможность обновиться с портабельной.
Я обновлю потом сборку.
Обновление расширений работает, только как то выборочно и через раз, пока сам не понимаю почему.Глюк, что поделаешь.Если надёшь как исправить, буду рад  :Smiley: 
на досуге поэксперинтируйте с параметрами апдейта, потом сообщите что получилось.
Вот про апдейты: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Software_Up...ng_For_Updates
Также можно попробовать, как в статье указано http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/inter...-the-easy-way/. Я правда не пробовал, но по идее должно сработать.

----------


## light59

> Отпишитесь, сколько у вас берёт памяти, мне интересно


при открытых 6 вкладках 84мб, нагрузка на цп не превышала 59% при открытии страниц. При бездействии 0%
Полёт нормальный  :Smiley:  
Тема тоже ничего так. Красяво  :Smiley:

----------


## Shein

> *Shein*, про 3.5.2  ещё нет на официальной странице.Возможно будет позже, тогда и появиться возможность обновиться с портабельной.


Точно, обновление появилось для ветки 3.0 (обнова с 3.0.11 до 3.0.12). Так что тут я ошибся. Но апдейты расширений пока проблемны, попробую что-то сделать. Если что, отпишусь здесь.

2Drongo
Переход по первой ссылке был полезен тем, что узнал, как настроить обновления Лиса (частота и т.д.). Переход по второй дал только понятие - хочешь обновить портабельную версию Лиса - скачай обычный инсталлятор с сайта производителя, запусти установку и при выборе места для установки укажи папку портабельной версии. Нормально вроде бы.

Про обновление всей сборки

http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable - сайт портированной Файрфокс.
Здесь нашел настоятельную рекомендацию не использовать автоматическое обновление в портабельных сборках, потому что автоапдейт определяет такое обновление как обновление стационарной версии браузера и перезаписывает значения в реестре. А так как обновленные файлы файлы остаются в портабл-сборке, а не стационарке, то получается сбой. Баг этот Bug 406335.

Что советуют делать?
http://portableapps.com/node/10338
Избегать автообновления сборки и качать пересобранные версии, или обновлять портабельный бразер до обновления основной стационарной его версии. Во втором случае, портативка "украдет" записи в реестре, а обновление стационарки вернет все на свои места (т.е. перезапишет значения реестра под себя). На крайняк, можно переустановить локальную версию.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 51 минуту*

Конечно, можно (и я придерживаюсь мнения, что нужно) делать портабельные сборки самому на основе дистрибутива браузера, скачанных к нему расширений и тем, плагинов с помощью соответствующих програм (Thinstall (http://www.thinstall.com/), MojoPac (http://www.mojopac.com/).
Есть еще один вариант - создание собственных сборок, но не портативных. Хотя никто не мешает из таких сборок сделать в последствии портабл. О чем речь? Ресурс ffbuilder.ru - создание собственной сборки ФФ с предустановленными по выбору темами и расширениями (до 10). Опробовал - работает. :Wink:  Правда глючит при загрузке расширений, но я справился. Подробнее о моих опытах на shein-zp.livejournal.com

Расширения на сборку Дронго так и не качаются автоматом, только вручную. :Huh:

----------


## drongo

Я  вообще стационарную версию удалил, так что этот баг меня мало волнует  :Smiley: 
Насчёт обновлений расширений, несколько раз парочку сами захотели обновиться, ворде как-то  эта функция работает. 
Портабельная тем и хороша что в реестр особо  не записывает себя. Можно конечно нажать "сделать браузером по умолчанию" Тогда  и пропишет себя в реестре. IMHO

----------


## valho

После обновления плагина Noscript до 1.9.7.7 заметил что перестали блокироваться сайты гуглом, если сделать рефреш то они блокируются, вроде это из за noscript-а
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEdzuC26Vpc  :Sad:

----------


## drongo

valho ,странно конечно, у меня сразу блокирует без рефреша...

----------


## valho

Так и не понял пока в чём дело и из за чего, у знакомого тож самое, на 4 компах пробовал, ещё на федоре 11 но там особо не разбираюсь. Может ему скорость интернета не нравится? У меня 1 Мбит/c

----------


## valho

Всё заработало, как наускрипт обновился до 1.9.7.9 всё завелось  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

Обновил  FF до 3.5.2, и дополнения обновил. Несколько дополнений добавил, несколько убрал  :Smiley: 
Несколько дополнений в отключённом состоянии, так как редко используются...

----------


## leomuz

Народ вы хоть малость новости IT читайте , чтобы не задавать дурацких вопросов, а в прочем тема в самый раз, топиктстартеру --аки глобальному модератору не следует таких тем заводить, особенно понравилось "Ввиду того, что файрфокс в базовой комплектации мало пригоден для повседневной комфортной и безопасной работы"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Знаете ли, уважаемый leomuz, не нравиться -можете не читать. Меня базовая комплектация  браузера не устраивает ни в плане безопасности, ни в плане функциональности и удобства.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Народ вы хоть малость новости IT читайте , чтобы не задавать дурацких вопросов, а в прочем тема в самый раз, топиктстартеру --аки глобальному модератору не следует таких тем заводить, особенно понравилось "Ввиду того, что файрфокс в базовой комплектации мало пригоден для повседневной комфортной и безопасной работы"


Ммм.. Понимаете, в своё время, огнелис таки был безопасным из-за своей малой популярности. Но, теперь всё не так. Дыр в нём находят весьма приличное кол-во и есть зловреды, которые пользуются недостатками ФФ.. Так что "не всё так гладко в датском королевстве"

----------


## drongo

-Обновил FF до 3.5.3
-qtl- (переводчик) испортился, оставил  версию 13.9, можно отключить обновления, чтоб не надоедал или заменить например на https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7004, но мне не понравился, так как нет подключения к словарю бабилона.
-Проверку ссылок от drweb  вернул, так как забрали его из link eхtend,из-за постоянных ошибок. В одой из будущих версий, автор обещает вернуть, а пока так.

-нашёл полезный плагин для сайтов https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/12572, которые запрещают копировать тексты, кликать правой кнопкой и тд.Для "освобождения" от этой несправедливости нужно кликнуть быстро два раза на стрелку в нижней панели браузера,находясь на заблокированной странице и ...всё, можно кликать, копировать и тд. сколько хочешь.

----------


## drongo

Обновил до 3.5.5.
Появились новые опции:
записная книжка и избранное с правой стороны.
удобный оптимизатор  скорости интернета в браузере
небольшая дополнительная  защита от фишинга

----------


## drongo

*Обновление до 3.6*
-Решилась проблема с обновлениями дополнений. По крайней мере, у меня обновляются дополнения корректно.
-Добавил тему похожую на Оперу 10, поклонникам Оперы будет интересно посмотреть  :Smiley: 
-Теперь можно файрфокс  минимизировать в трей.
Известные проблемы: 
-несовместимость со многими темами из-за расширения Classic Compact Options.
Если возникают проблемы  при выборе новых тем, то отключите его. Но помните, что при этом лишитесь компактного меню.

----------

